

Smartphone 'successfully produced' in North Korea - w1ntermute
http://www.nbcnews.com/technology/smartphone-successfully-produced-north-korea-says-north-korea-6C10904039

======
mflindell
They must have heard that todays smartphones have the same power as the Apollo
computer. I cant wait for the "launch"

